# Conseil d'achat: iPad 2 ou New iPad?



## loulouu (16 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 
Après le vol de mon netbook, je me suis mis en tete d'acheter un iPad pour le remplacer. L'utilisation sera donc de pouvoir en profiter de maniere nomade, aussi bien pour les videos que pour les jeux ou encore la navigation. Je ne suis pas un grand specialiste et je ne l'utiliserai pas pour de la retouche photo ou autre... 
Mais j'hesite tout de même entre le 2 et le New... Difficile de choisir... J'ai besoin de votre aide pour m'eclairer un peu..

Merci d'avance!


----------



## iToOuchFR (16 Avril 2012)

Certainement le nouveau, écran rétina est vraiment bluffant.

Vas l'essayé dans un APR, Apple Store, magasin électronique (ex : boulanger, darty)

Si tu as déjà vu l'iPhone 4/4s, ipod touch 4 c'est le même écran mais format iPad.


----------



## loulouu (16 Avril 2012)

Donc ça vaudrait le coup de mettre les 80 de différence? 
J'ai entendu dire que le nouveau chauffait beaucoup, voire trop... 

Un 16Go est-ce suffisant? Objectivement.


----------



## Tox (16 Avril 2012)

Pas de réelle différence à l'usage entre la 2ème et la 3ème génération. Il ne chauffe pas vraiment plus... Il n'est pas plus rapide. La finesse d'affichage est étonnante, mais pas renversante comme certains se plaisent à le répéter...

Objectivement? 32 Go si tu n'es pas gros collectionneur de jeux ou de films...


----------



## diegue (17 Avril 2012)

Me posant des questions sur les tablets j'ai acheté une samsung avec 100  de réduction, en prenant la moins cher, ou on est dans une logique d'acheter ce qu'il y a de mieux et ce qui vieillira le moins et dans ce cas on prendra le dernier sorti : le nouvel iPad


----------



## loulouu (17 Avril 2012)

Donc si j'ai bien compris, 16Go ne sont pas suffisants? 
J'ai vu sur le refurb un iPad 2 32Go pour 439. 
Mais j'avoue que j'ai quelques réticences à acheter des produits d'"occasion". Qu'en pensez-vous? 

Les avis sont si différents sur la qualité d'image entre le 2 et le 3 qu'il y a de quoi se perdre un peu! Tous les magasins que j'ai fait presentaient les deux mais avec l'un des deux toujours H.S'... 

Les futures applications seront-elles faites/optimisées pour le New iPad ou est-ce qu'avec le 2 on y aura accès sans aucun problème? 

Merci pour votre aide en tout cas!


----------



## esales (17 Avril 2012)

La où je ressent le plus la qualité d'affichage c'est lors de la lecture (web, livre, magazine). Si tu n'utilises pas spécialement ton iPad pour lire, il n'est pas certain (pour l'instant) que tu vois une énorme différence avec le 2.
Sur les jeux, ca ne m'a pas paru si flagrant que ça, mais je trouvais déjà le graphisme excellent sur le 2. Je pense que des nouveaux jeux sortiront prochainement qui utiliseront de manière optimale les nouvelles capacités graphiques du nouvel iPad.


----------



## Fred 80 (17 Avril 2012)

Bonjour
Les prix  du refurb me semblent elevés pour l'pad 2 car je crois en avoir vu pour 400  neuf (en16 go il est vrai)


----------



## loulouu (17 Avril 2012)

Question peut être bête mais qui mérite d'être posée:
Est-ce qu'il y a Siri sur iPad 2?


----------



## iToOuchFR (17 Avril 2012)

Le 2 : Non pas de Siri 
Le 3 : Siri est disponible juste pour la dictation.

Perso comparé le springboard du 2 au nouvel, c'est bluffant, on dirait l'iphone 4s version ipad ...

J'ai eu l'ipad 2 juste 2 semaine avant la sortie du nouvel mais je l'ai eu pour 300 alors..


----------



## iMacounet (19 Avril 2012)

Perso je viens d'acquérir un iPad 3 16go et je trouve que cela est suffisant, pour mettre quelques musiques 

C est assez agreable de se servir de cet appareil.


----------



## Tox (19 Avril 2012)

L'iPad "3" est certainement la tablette la plus versatile du marché.

Par contre, de par sa conception, c'est un produit jetable (batterie inamovible).

Mon conseil, acheter la version d'iPad dont on a besoin sur le moment et la revendre dans un délai assez rapide pour passer au modèle suivant (tant que les produits pommés ont la côte bien sûr). Surtout ne pas imaginer un achat sur le long terme. La garantie d'un an et l'AppleCare d'à peine un an en disent long sur la fiabilité de ce produit, sachant qu'une batterie peut facilement rendre l'âme.


----------



## esales (20 Avril 2012)

J'ai encore deux ipad 1 qui datent de 2010 (à la sortie) et qui fonctionnent encore très bien sans aucun problème de batterie. 
Donc ils tiennent au moins 2 ans.....


----------



## Lefenmac (20 Avril 2012)

Tox a dit:


> La garantie d'un an et l'AppleCare d'à peine un an en disent long sur la fiabilité de ce produit,



Euh euh faut diminuer les doses d'herbe, les garanties légales constructeur sont imposées par l'UE sans lien avec une hypothétique durée de vie du produit... La garantie de mon Ipod est de 2 ans, il a 3 ans et fonctionne très bien, idem pour mon aspirateur, mon micro-onde.....


----------



## Tox (21 Avril 2012)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Euh euh faut diminuer les doses d'herbe, les garanties légales constructeur sont imposées par l'UE sans lien avec une hypothétique durée de vie du produit... La garantie de mon Ipod est de 2 ans, il a 3 ans et fonctionne très bien, idem pour mon aspirateur, mon micro-onde.....



On ne va pas rouvrir une discussion sur la garantie Apple. Il est notoire que c'est une zone floue la deuxième année tant qu'on a pas souscrit l'AppleCare.

Pour ce qui est des iBidule, renseigne-toi sur le tarif pour obtenir une batterie hors garantie, c'est pour le moins salé.

Dans mon cas, le vendeur dans l'Apple Store a articulé le montant de 190.-  (219.- francs suisses) pour un iPod Touch 32 Go de troisième génération, soit un montant équivalent à une batterie de MacBook.

Dès lors, je te pose la question, toi qui sembles bien porté sur l'herboristerie, faut-il diminuer ou augmenter la dose avant d'entrer dans un Apple Store pour changer une batterie ?


----------



## labernee (21 Avril 2012)

Salut,
 Pour ma part je viens d acheter un IPad 2 16g sur le refurb, Comme tous mes achats Apple!
je suis super content du produit, excellent complement à mon iMac 27
Bref, c est vrai que j aurais pu acheter le modèle 3,mais à 359 sur le refurb, j ai opté pour le 2, et pas de regret, il est au top, qui plus est reçu en version 5.0.1, si tu vois ce que je veux dire pour la mise à jour spéciale 
Voilà mon retour d expérience .
Bon week-end


----------



## vincesurfer (15 Juillet 2012)

bonjour à tous,
si je commande un ipad dans le refurb, es ce que l'Ipad sera vraiment en bonne qualité niveau esthétique ( rayures...) et au niveau du processeur ?
Merci


----------



## labernee (15 Juillet 2012)

100% neuf, j'en ai 2 ( ipad 2 ), reçus en parfait état.
Tu peux y aller les yeux fermés


----------

